# Not a fake !!!!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi All

the image of the shark stalking a yakker is not the fake people have been led to believe!!! Here is the full story as recommended to me by my SA buddy ADAM

Regards

Wopfish

http://www.whitesharktrust.org/pages/me ... dia25.html <http://www.whitesharktrust.org/pages/mediaarticle/media25.html>


----------



## jelly (Feb 7, 2007)

looks like a fake to me. It looks like two images have been joined together as the waves/ripples do not join up properly.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Jelly Mate - thats because its been taken from a magazine and your seeing two pages flat together - most mags dont join very well in the middle of the page when you hava a photo as its not on the same printed piece - they are in general two seperate pieces of paper butted up to each other.

Wopfish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I would be wearing the biggest incontenance nappy known to man - if that little fish was near me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would berley my everything up and turn a piece of plastic into unfotunatley a floating shark snack attack!!!!!!!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Can't help but be amazed each time I see those shots.

PS. Enjoy the shark fishing on the 26th Gatsey!! :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

jelly said:


> looks like a fake to me. It looks like two images have been joined together as the waves/ripples do not join up properly.


No if you look at the next frame you can see the shark has swam through the join in the picture. :lol:

I guess you guys will never believe any pictures of my fish now!

Kerry


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

:shock: Those guys must have some really "big cahooonas" or they *think* they know what their doin!!

It does stir the curiousity.... are we safe????? when we encounter them close to shore?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I just watched this utube vid and they had this guy - free diving with two GW sharks and riding on its back grabbing fin - playing with it - obviously they werent hungry - butone thing was noticeable when thGW went in for a nose around at him - the guy instead of swimming away he lurched forward at it and the shark looked a bit freaked by it all - so I reckon instead of running like hell (paddling) if you see one - paddle at it!!!!

Wopfish


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

[I guess you guys will never believe any pictures of my fish now!

Kerry[/quote]

just incase anyone thought the shot i put up was real, i should point out that i made it up out of the other shot, i think if it did that to him he would have turned into a burley factory :wink:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well done Kezza - almost had me fooled!!!!!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

keza said:


> [I guess you guys will never believe any pictures of my fish now!
> 
> Kerry


One thing though.... the article says kayak is 3.8m and the shark is now a lot bigger than the claimed 4m  
Yeah I think we can't believe your photos anymore as a 25cm Bream could end up looking like a 3m monster Bream


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

sorry, photos are fake :evil: 
petrol fins are too large and skin colour is way too dark
I'm not a believer :roll:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> They use the kayaks to study the great whites, because the boats scared them


must have been a *very tall kayak* that photo was taken from
no fish that size is "scared" of a boat


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Sorry guys,

This is true, there was a thread last year descibing the whole story from South Africa where scientists used kayaks to get close to the great white to study them a lot closer without scaring them away.

So ignore all the false claims because it is a real picture with true claims. It's probably lost in space now. Everybody was in shock when they read the article by the response from the thread. :shock:


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay! Okay!

The story of kayakers dabbling with great whites may indeed be true, but that is not what is incorrect here. The story itself discusses sharks of 4 metres in length. Clearly the picture has been taken or distorted in some way to create the image that the sharks are much larger than they really are. The kayak here is our point of reference. It could be no longer than 4m in length, but the shark appears to be at least double its length - which would make it 8m in length. To my knowledge no great white has been photographed (or seen) at a length of anywhere near 6m - so something is clearly wrong.

Matt


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Very good point and I think quite a valid one too - except for the fact that i would say that the image is taken with quite a wide angle lens which by its nature distorts scale and perspective - trust me I am a pro photographer and have to deal with these issues all the time. So although the shark appears to be twice as big as the yakker - I think in reality it would not be the case. I'm sure we could hunt the photographer down if we tried hard enough and get the low down on it - he can maybe email us a guest post to for us to make up our own minds from the horses (or sharks) mouth.

REgards

Wopfish


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes! It would be interesting hearing it from the 'horse's mouth'.

See how you go.

Regards

Matt


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

wopfish said:


> the image is taken with quite a wide angle lens which by its nature distorts scale and perspective - trust me I am a pro photographer


sorry wopfish these are fake  
anyone who has used a wide angle lens knows that --- any straight line within your photo above or below mid-frame will *curve*
the horizon in this shot has no curve and is well above mid-frame
it's a fake
plus the photographer for this shot (if it where wide angle) would have to be 3 meters from the shark and at least 3 meters above it
why didn't his boat scare the fish away? They talk about boats scare the sharks---b.s.---
that yak is supposed to be nearly 4 meters long
how BIG does that make the frick'n fish :shock: 
fake,fake,fake


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

[sorry wopfish these are fake  
anyone who has used a wide angle lens knows that --- any straight line within your photo above or below mid-frame will *curve*
the horizon in this shot has no curve and is well above mid-frame
it's a fake
plus the photographer for this shot (if it where wide angle) would have to be 3 meters from the shark and at least 3 meters above it
why didn't his boat scare the fish away? They talk about boats scare the sharks---b.s.---
that yak is supposed to be nearly 4 meters long
how BIG does that make the frick'n fish :shock: 
fake,fake,fake[/quote]

absolutely right Doug-out, this particular shot is a fake.
I know because i made it up from one of the other shots, i thought i made the shark big enough that every one would know and then i put it under the boat as a joke.
I do think the originals were reel though.

Kerry


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks keza;8)

 but, They are ALL fake


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

that'll do pig


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

now that's fair-dingkum
here pigy,pigy,pigy


----------



## xtian (Jan 20, 2007)

Time to get a life... :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I just have to say xtian, That is about the funniest thing I have ever seen....A yak fisher shadowed by a King George whiting, flying pigs and Osama Bin Laden.... All Genuine :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

It is a fake Doug- out - if you read the whole post then you can see and read that Keza mocked that image up (he faked it) and admits to faking it - but if you read my post at the beginning and go to the original link on that post then make up your own mind then when you have come back to us.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

8)  wopfish, I'm back  8)  
 I really do hate repeating myself..but 

......I've said it before and I'll say it again......
.....it's a FAKE.....it's a FAKE.....it's a FAKE.....
this main one by the way, not the tampered one
however, I'm sure they sold a lot of Posters from it

let me explain;
funny thing happened while searching the net for some great white photos as a comparision

came across this one taken by *Brandon Cole*
note his copyright and "occy" water-mark over the body of the animal

looks very, very similar to the one, chasing the yakker don't you think

I knew these where FAKE from the start, :evil: 
don't care how " *well fed* " a great white may be,
he is *never* going to let an easy meal slip by :roll:

if you see one while yakking, *Fart Down Your Scupper Holes* and......GET THE HELL OUT OF THERE..... :lol:

*all comments made, without prejudice*


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Doug out, 
I think the idea of farting down your scupper hole is just dangerous.
If you have a king george whiting under you, how do you get your arse positioned over the scupper holes without flipping the yak.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Then again if you did have a king george whiting under you, you might be dropping more than a fart :shock: :roll: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfbECEkAAClfgAASUIeAAhggGAo/7/+gMAD0wIp+hRqMJ+qfpTNNJpkD1ARTyNJk00AA0AaNBqbSaRNPRplMIMgGmjyACrYJBfsmOSYOQAqF6IDAVAtKOV9nMfDIqb80DlwTFOV4nk2tdsDO+2T7lCVxSJMkl4URWLU9EtThiX2ui7vCqkdZqRUwSIEK0DwZiAcWfjNGE6Z46Hxs7m6dq3xHgtUHTS3QrG2Ysq2qNHQbGaXoLgy6ovxlUJmpJcQoKSgzRGesH7YX8gwXokpjId6oUrGEdNaDEJtgYvN9xGQpTN7SFaXGRfsjK5i52FhBeNwi5mtAoRFytlYWG/8XckU4UJD2xAhJ


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

This site is great for all the emails that are "This happened to me!" style 
http://www.hoax-slayer.com

For this one, it seems it's a true picture....

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/shark-following-kayaker.shtml


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

When all is said and done - and besides some of our dear members conclusively knowing its a fake!!!! I Havnt heard anybody as yet put forward any convincing aurgument to dispel the auntenticity of the image. I cannot say its 'real' for sure but I would hedge my bets on it being there next to the kayak in the same time - with relative distorsion of scale due to the lens.

Its still a big shark next to a yak in the big blue!

Wopfish


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

rod holders ? do we think flush mount ?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

A scotty on each of the sticky out bits left and right - very funny!!!!!!!

Wopfish


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

might have trouble thou if the fish does a run infront of the yak it would take off after it. then again beats fighting it :shock: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## jelly (Feb 7, 2007)

I must say some of these latest pics have had me in stitches, very funny


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

wopfish said:


> some of our dear members conclusively knowing its a fake!!!!
> 
> Its still a big shark next to a yak in the big blue! Wopfish


to be called "dear" isn't that sweet  
the lady at my local hamburger shop, sometimes calls me "dear" :wink: 
guess it's one of those terms used to show respect 
you know, as we travel down this path of life, some of us are fortunate enough to learn much along the way
you might say, we gain "wisdom"
wisdom is not something that can be taught in schools or even universities
one must grasp knowledge and experiences and convert these collectively and nurture this wisdom
for wisdom helps you distinguish between, right & wrong, Fact & Fiction, and much more
human nature says, we people, shall at times "agree to disagree" with others :roll: 
however as you too develope wisdom, you soon realise
the wiser ones amongst us are 9 times out of ten, correct in their judgement

I agree.........it is a photo, of a big shark next to a yak in the big blue.......

yes jelly
this thread has also had me in stitches, but right from the start :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i forgot to mention that the tail is pedal operated.
(hobie shark)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> doug-out said:
> 
> 
> > came across this one taken by *Brandon Cole*
> ...


Red, try taking the page and cutting it at the join, then see if you can find where the waves and buildings line up.
It looks to me like it is made from 2 shots and the left side has been enlarged.
I can't get the water to meet anywhere which makes it look to me like it is made from 2 consecutive frames.

Kerry


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm believing your inforwed wisdom Red - thanks for the research

Wopfish


----------



## fathersson (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey I know one thing that is a fact. 8) 
I definately do not want a White anywhere near that close to me, especially since my yak is only 2m long. :shock: 
So a baby noah would be bigger than my little green ride.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Red,

Good analysis, it also makes sense regarding the size distortion as the Shark and Kayaker are further apart. The photo has been taken with a fairly wide lens and the Shark is closest to the lens with the Kayaker further away. Thus as with any wide angle lens the objects closer to the lens appear larger and objects further from the lens will appear smaller.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

good work Red but, your looking at the wrong image.

I suggest you anylise this image, which is of the *Poster* (available for purchase on-line)
view the one on-line not mine.I don't want anyone thinking I've tampered with this one to prove a point
you will find vertical image splits within (I've circled a few)
being a "*One Piece Poster*" there are no issues of the magazine pages not aligning
notice also that the dorsal fin has a sharp vertical edge, directly under some of the split wave patterns, they just don't grow that way.
nor do waves have sharp edges

This is Not a wide angle lens shot. If it where the,above mid frame horizon would be curved.

Don't anyone get me wrong, I love this *print*, I reckon it's a *ripper*.

I just do not believe that it is a "*Singal Frame Photo*"
I believe it's a computer generated "*image*" produced solely for commercial gain.
good on' em


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

